# Adams' Rinselss Wash (vs ONR)?



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello guys,
I'd like to have some of your feedbacks please about this product.
I've been using ONR for quite some time and I've always been very pleased with it, although I've recently wanted to try Adams' Rinseless Wash 'cause I've heard it's slicker than ONR and it works amazingly well as quick detailer and they told me it's a great slick glossy waterless wash as well.

What do you guys think about it? How do you see it compared to the old gold standard ONR?
Is it really slicker?
Does it incpasulate and clean well like ONR?

Thank you a lot in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

None?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Not the same but I bought turtlewax waterless wash and wax as unheard this was good.. I have an used it on a couple test spots, it had good reviews and I got it cheap on offer.

I have tried it only a lightly dusty car on test areas. The only way I can describe it is. "Not enjoyable", my first waterless wash and i will probably relegate to just door shuts.... Would rather have a dirty car than use this on the body work, it doesn't feel rite and it didn't do the job well at all.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> Not the same but I bought turtlewax waterless wash and wax as unheard this was good.. I have an used it on a couple test spots, it had good reviews and I got it cheap on offer.
> 
> I have tried it only a lightly dusty car on test areas. The only way I can describe it is. "Not enjoyable", my first waterless wash and i will probably relegate to just door shuts.... Would rather have a dirty car than use this on the body work, it doesn't feel rite and it didn't do the job well at all.


I picked some up specifically for door shuts / boot etc. Works a treat for me for what I bought some for. Wouldn't use it (or any really) for cleaning the whole car...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> I picked some up specifically for door shuts / boot etc. Works a treat for me for what I bought some for. Wouldn't use it (or any really) for cleaning the whole car...


This. Makes a good spray wax/qd also.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> This. Makes a good spray wax/qd also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


When would you use it as the QD? Like straight after a wash ?. I found it left the paintwork "hazy". I normally wash and dry with bad.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> I picked some up specifically for door shuts / boot etc. Works a treat for me for what I bought some for. Wouldn't use it (or any really) for cleaning the whole car...


Do you just spray on dry and use a microfibre to clean. Then one to buff off ?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

XelaD said:


> None?


Because of the nature and cost of the product, replies will be limited but here is what I think

For nearly* every product of this type I have seen reviews suggesting they are slicker and glossier than ONR. That may well be the case but I think if the makers of ONR thought that making it "slicker" would improve the product, they would have done it.

If someone you know has said they like it, give it a try. Just because someone might say otherwise shouldn't stop you. It sounds like you want to try it and that is the best way to find out. It is a costly product so I understand your caution but it is Adams in the end, they make good quality products ongoing. :detailer:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> Do you just spray on dry and use a microfibre to clean. Then one to buff off ?


I kind of apply 2 ways on the shuts etc (depends how big / small and what else is there) - either spray onto door shuts etc and wipe over, flip cloth wipe, buff or will spray onto cloth and wipe that way - I only do this if it's a fiddly gap / small area and tend to leave til last, so cloth already wet / soaked with product...


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Here are the correct ratios for Adam’s users 

Rinseless Wash
16:1 - waterless washing spray
64:1 - clay lubricant
6:1 - pre-wash/pre-soak solution


----------

